

Advice for Non-Technical Founders: Stop Learning To Code - zackyap
http://www.zackyap.com/post/30576428363/advice-for-non-technical-founders-stop-learning-to

======
axlerunner
Great advice! As a tech founder, I can build anything but I can't market for
crap. Not only can't I do it, but I hate doing it. Don't get in my way and I
won't get in yours, my non-tech partner. We'll go to some great places!

